# UnNamed



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*extra box, what to do?*

I am starting this one with just a general idea of what I want to accomplish. A while back I made a batch of these boxes and had a couple of extra's after orders where finished. I have decided to pull this one out and see what I end up with.


















The tiger/ambrosia maple is from the same board that I made the phoenix box out off. The "racing stripes" are made from rosewood. I don't have any pictures of making this box but That can be a blog for another time. LOL I seem to say that a lot. Anyway, the tape on the corners is for when I cut the miter keys. I know everyone calls them spines, but for some reason I always call them keys. If this is confusing for any one let me know and I will try to mend my ways.

Normally this would be where I cut and install the keys/splines but I have another idea for this one. More on that later but for now I decided it needed legs. I have never put legs on a box so this is another first for me.

I started out by cutting 45's on the edge of a piece of rosewood creating a 90. I set my table saw at 45 degrees and used a sacrificial board on my rip fence. I set it so it cut right at the corner of the edge.









Next is to taper the legs. The sides of the box are cut at a 7 degree angle so I follow it here. 









Here is where things got tricky and maybe a little dangerous. I will go ahead and state here that there are better ways to do this. I made it as safe as I could using the tools I have.

I could have just ripped that taper on them but that would just be to easy. So I again set my table saw to 45 degrees with my sled in place. Then I lined up everything and nail a new "fence to my sled. I plan to build a new improved sled soon, so I am not to worried about the nail holes. 









I used scrap to clap down and make the first cut. I then had to reset my "fence" at the opposite angle and then cut the other side. This was really sketchy and took me a few minutes until I was comfortable that the piece was secured and my fingers would remain well away from that blade. I tried to capture how I achieved this. Once everything was locked in place it was really solid and I was comfortable making the cuts. 



























In the picture above, all of the white boards are nailed together after I clamped em. I decided to leave the clamps. they couldn't hurt. It took quite a bit of force to get each piece in and out. As I said, not ideal, but the safest with what I have. I will probably make more of these in the future and would very much like to find a better way. Any ideas?

Next are the legs after the cuts are made.


















This last pictures have the legs setting beside the box. I am thinking that they will look really good holding the box about 1/2 inch off the table and coming up just higher than the lid. The piece on top is the middle after the legs where cut. I really like the way it seems to spiral but is still has sharp edges and angles. I may try to turn this into some kind of handle.




























So there you have it. The exciting first episode of the UnNamed box. I would be grateful for any tips or ideas and hope that you join me to see where this box ends up.

Thanks, 
Joey


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *extra box, what to do?*
> 
> I am starting this one with just a general idea of what I want to accomplish. A while back I made a batch of these boxes and had a couple of extra's after orders where finished. I have decided to pull this one out and see what I end up with.
> 
> ...


Joey this is a great blog.
This box is going to look great.

I think you secured the leg on the sled quite well.

I am also thinking about a new sled; for when I get time.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *extra box, what to do?*
> 
> I am starting this one with just a general idea of what I want to accomplish. A while back I made a batch of these boxes and had a couple of extra's after orders where finished. I have decided to pull this one out and see what I end up with.
> 
> ...


This will definitely be a unique project.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *extra box, what to do?*
> 
> I am starting this one with just a general idea of what I want to accomplish. A while back I made a batch of these boxes and had a couple of extra's after orders where finished. I have decided to pull this one out and see what I end up with.
> 
> ...


Joey, That sled/clamp/nailed contraption was inspirational! And no blood. You probably should patent that quickly! Seriously, it looked like it functioned perfectly. Almost as innovative as cr1's chainsaw/tablesaw/garage door opener hybrid!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *extra box, what to do?*
> 
> I am starting this one with just a general idea of what I want to accomplish. A while back I made a batch of these boxes and had a couple of extra's after orders where finished. I have decided to pull this one out and see what I end up with.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I was really happy about the no blood part. And the pieces turned out how I wanted them to as a bonus.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Messing Around With Idea's*

I set my miter saw at the same angle as the sides and cut both sides of the legs









Now I have to decide the orientation of the legs









or










Right now I am leaning towards this one


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Messing Around With Idea's*
> 
> I set my miter saw at the same angle as the sides and cut both sides of the legs
> 
> ...


I vote for the first orientation where the skiny part of the leg goes down.

The scond one makes look bulky.

Just my taste.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Messing Around With Idea's*
> 
> I set my miter saw at the same angle as the sides and cut both sides of the legs
> 
> ...


Joey
How would it look cutting the leg and splaying it outward with the upper part attached to the box ?
Larger end to the top beveled inwards protruding past the top ?

Kiefer


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Messing Around With Idea's*
> 
> I set my miter saw at the same angle as the sides and cut both sides of the legs
> 
> ...


Hey Kiefer, I have been thinking the legs should come over the top. I like your idea about cutting them. I will play with the idea a little.

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*miter keys*

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to. 


















Well that's all for now folks. Just a little tease of something you probably already know how to do. Now I am off to take my younglings to the library and the park. We are not gonna let this 65 degree January day go to waste. I hope you all have a great day as well.

See ya next time.
Joey

I almost forgot. The keys are made from a small piece of walnut that didn't have a purpose. The wood type didn't really matter since they will be covered by the legs, it was just the first piece of scrap I found.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Always nice to see a work in progress


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Speaking of a work in progress, I love your cutting boards. I have been wanting to do a few, but I must admit that I am a little intimidated by them. I think my biggest hang up is that I don't have a large drum sander. I am guessing that a end grain cutting board would play havoc with a planer, both on the cutting board and the planer knives. I guess I will give it a go at some point. I will just continue looking at the ones you make and dreaming of doing one myself.

Joey


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Maybe…..just maybe…..you can figure out a way to fashion a "window" in those legs so that the miters can be seen? If someone can do it…...you can.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


If I had made them bigger….......... It's gonna be tricky but I will take a look at it. That does give me a few other ideas. I always find it amazing when two people look at the same thing and see two different things.

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Hey Joey, Glad you and the kids are enjoying the unseasonable weather. I have a question: everyone else does the splines like you have pictured. I cut triangle shaped pieces to fit the cuts for 2 reasons. I can get twice as many splines from a length of stock and I don't have to saw the waste off after they are glued. Just sand and done. Anyone else do them this way?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


It was one beautiful day and both me and my kids enjoyed the park.

I normally cut mine into triangles to minimize the amount of waste, this time I cut a extra strip so it was easier and quicker to do it this way. I always saw off the waste before I sand. I think this may have been the first time I have done it this way. As far as I can tell the only advantage to doing it this way is that the extra material gives you a place to hold the key with out getting glue on your fingers. LOL Others may have different reasons, but for me, I normally try to save material any way I can.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey. My mantras are: "waste not want not and never pay retail".


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Your welcome, and those are words to live by


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *miter keys*
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay. This is spare time project and I haven't had much of that lately. I had thought about a few different ways to strengthen the miters and decided for now to just add keys. Once the legs are in place they will not be visible. This gives me the option of doing something else later if I want to.
> 
> ...


Hmmm! I am guilty for wasting…


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Not Forgotten*

I bet you guys thought I would never finish this blog. Well I had a month or two building bookcases then another few weeks cleaning, reorganizing, and painting my shop. I just posted a couple of pics of the shop. I have also finished up a few small boxes to put in the local day spa that carries some of my boxes. Now I am ready to pull this one off the shelf and get it finished. I have had a while to think on it. I am still not exactly sure what direction it will take to get to the finish line, but I plan to bring you along the path.

Thanks for being patient and waiting for this box. I want it to be something special so I haven't rushed it in anyway and if I hit another roadblock of uncertainty in how I want it finished I will set it aside again. With a little luck I will be inspired and get this baby done.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Not Forgotten*
> 
> I bet you guys thought I would never finish this blog. Well I had a month or two building bookcases then another few weeks cleaning, reorganizing, and painting my shop. I just posted a couple of pics of the shop. I have also finished up a few small boxes to put in the local day spa that carries some of my boxes. Now I am ready to pull this one off the shelf and get it finished. I have had a while to think on it. I am still not exactly sure what direction it will take to get to the finish line, but I plan to bring you along the path.
> 
> Thanks for being patient and waiting for this box. I want it to be something special so I haven't rushed it in anyway and if I hit another roadblock of uncertainty in how I want it finished I will set it aside again. With a little luck I will be inspired and get this baby done.


Hey Joey. Is this one going to be a box using the drawing you posted on one of my listings? If so, cool, I am looking forward to your blog. Have a good day! I am hitting the shop today also, I've got some more consignment stuff to make.
Mark~


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Not Forgotten*
> 
> I bet you guys thought I would never finish this blog. Well I had a month or two building bookcases then another few weeks cleaning, reorganizing, and painting my shop. I just posted a couple of pics of the shop. I have also finished up a few small boxes to put in the local day spa that carries some of my boxes. Now I am ready to pull this one off the shelf and get it finished. I have had a while to think on it. I am still not exactly sure what direction it will take to get to the finish line, but I plan to bring you along the path.
> 
> Thanks for being patient and waiting for this box. I want it to be something special so I haven't rushed it in anyway and if I hit another roadblock of uncertainty in how I want it finished I will set it aside again. With a little luck I will be inspired and get this baby done.


This is the tiger maple with the rosewood legs. I still plan to do that sketch as an epoxy inlay, but I need to tie up these loose ends first.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Not Forgotten*
> 
> I bet you guys thought I would never finish this blog. Well I had a month or two building bookcases then another few weeks cleaning, reorganizing, and painting my shop. I just posted a couple of pics of the shop. I have also finished up a few small boxes to put in the local day spa that carries some of my boxes. Now I am ready to pull this one off the shelf and get it finished. I have had a while to think on it. I am still not exactly sure what direction it will take to get to the finish line, but I plan to bring you along the path.
> 
> Thanks for being patient and waiting for this box. I want it to be something special so I haven't rushed it in anyway and if I hit another roadblock of uncertainty in how I want it finished I will set it aside again. With a little luck I will be inspired and get this baby done.


i wish i could make boxes that are square. Can i trade you something completely unsquare to make a hopechest for my daughter's wedding?  It is going to be a really big challenge.


----------

